# Star Wars - Warhammer 40k similarity?



## Overbeing (Oct 9, 2011)

Hey guys,

recently a few noobs to 40k have seen my army and linked it to star wars somehow, I personally find this very very frustrating.:angry:
I don't actually see any similarity to star wars other than elder jet bikes and the sci-fi theme.

What are your thoughts on this?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Well i cant really see why you cant see the similarities ,40k is riddled with comparisons wjat do you think the imperium is if not a galactic empire?who in turn like to kick the poo out of aliens and non supporters.not to mention the original writers have on numerous occasions stated that alot of insperation stems from the original three movies


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Imperial black templars are white and black armored soldiers in space... similar to imperial storm troopers and scouts?


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

They're both in space. They're both sci-fi, they're both retarded in their own special ways (Star Wars is the loud one that you just want to go away while 40k is the one that does such stupid shit in his confusion you laugh for days afterward) and they both want ALL of your money. 

Seem pretty alike to me, actually!


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Hell theres similarities!










Even Darth Vader lives in the 40K universe!










Plus where did you think the idea for Vindicare Assassins came from if not Boba Fett!


----------



## Harriticus (Nov 10, 2010)

Star Wars Universe comes off as a much nicer place to live then 40k, even with the Galactic Empire.


----------



## aranelthemithra (Nov 1, 2011)

I think it's fair to say that Star Wars inspired many sci-fi creative minds in the 80s and beyond. 

I would say it's fair to say also, that Star Wars is only one of several major influences. "Aliens" is certainly right up there. 

I wouldn't be too upset if people draw comparisons...


----------



## kain1989 (Dec 1, 2009)

everyone gets their inspiration from somewhere. You'd be hard pressed to find a completely original idea anywhere. Fantasy is based off of the lord of the rings, (just like every fantasy story/game now) and 40k is based off of star wars, and the midevial catholic church. go figure.


----------



## Overbeing (Oct 9, 2011)

jaysen said:


> Imperial black templars are white and black armored soldiers in space... similar to imperial storm troopers and scouts?


Ummm...

White scars are white with red and black, BT's have to much black to represent a storm trooper.

Also has anybody realized that the evil dude in star wars has WHITE storm troopers, RED body guards and BLACK armour - Hitlers 3 favourite colours....

Sorry I read it in a book and I thought I'd bring it up. :so_happy:


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Overbeing: Your avatar is a Black Templar. You have a Black Templar army in your army showcase. You said that the newb player in the OP was looking at your army when he made the comparison with Star Wars. So, I naturally supposed he was talking about your Black Templars and made the comparison between Black Templars and the Imperial troops in the Star Wars movies. I'd think that point was pretty obvious.


George Lucas said that the black and white armored imperial troops were supposed to represent the cold and unfeeling ruthlessness of the space motif represented throughout the movie. This motif contrasts greatly with the lush forest colors of Corelia and Endor and the sweeping browns and tans of tatooine, meant to represent the emotion and humanity of the rebels and main characters.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Overbeing: Your avatar is a Black Templar. You have a Black Templar army in your army showcase. You said that the newb player in the OP was looking at your army when he made the comparison with Star Wars. So, I naturally supposed he was talking about your Black Templars and made the comparison between Black Templars and the Imperial troops in the Star Wars movies. I'd think that point was pretty obvious.


----------



## g00dd0ct0r (Oct 27, 2011)

also the Imperial TIE fighter pilots were Jet Black...


----------



## Khazaddum (Apr 2, 2009)

What are the IG Sentinels if not based off of AT-STs?


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Fact of the matter is this: there will always be comparisons between things you may think are unrelated. The Space Marines look like Stormtroopers with a Darth Vader mask. The Cadians look like Space Marines from Aliens while the Catachan look like Arnold's squad from Predator. The Tyranids seem like the creatures from Aliens -OR- Starship Troopers depending on who you ask. Necrons look like Terminators. Everything was inspired by something. Watch A New Hope and then watch Eragon and try not to find blatant rip off similarities.
If you don't like the comparisons then so what? Odds are that person will probably just walk off in a minute or two as it is.


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

Vindicare assassin owes more visually to an ABC Warriors (2000AD) character called Joe Pineapples than boba fett. Fett is not a sniper.


----------

